# Help with white leaching down bricks.



## BrushstrokesInc. (Jun 15, 2009)

Old historical building with white sandstone sills and what looks like putty used to caulk around the sills. At the edges of the sills, coming down on the brick is a white ish residue. The putty seems, to be like a glazing putty for windows. We have used heated PW, wire brush, degreaser, opps, and Sure Clean 600. Any help with this would be great, there are 47 sills that need to be cleaned.


----------



## Scottclarkpainting (Jul 17, 2010)

Try a mild mix of Hydrochloric acid maybe 20 - 1 ratio.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I have had good success with a product called GS Restoration from Eacochem. (1:3 chem:water). Its ammonium byflouride so proper PPE is a must. 

This company www.theprosealerstore.com, has a sample pack available of all the Eacochem cleaners. Scott will have it to you in 2-3 days. Its always best to test before committing to chemical that costs $25/gallon.


----------

